# Neue graka, ATI / geforce?



## ma-gic (11. Juli 2003)

Hi, Ich hab mir gerade einen neuen pc zugelegt:

amd athlon xp 3000+ fsb 333
1024mb kingston ram
MSI K7n2-Delta ILSR motherboard

Und bin jetzt am Überlegen welche Graphikkarte ich mir dazu kaufen könnte!?

Ich habe gehört die Geforce 5x  fx soll nicht genügend Leistung erbringen, Die ATI 9800 hat kein Dx9 und is zu langsam!?!

Kann mir Jemand eine gute preiswerte Karte empfehlen?

Danke im Voraus

ma-gic


----------



## blubber (11. Juli 2003)

Hi,

also ich würde sagen, du solltest dir auf jeden Fall eine neue Informationsquelle suchen.

ATI Radeon 9800 zu langsam? Keine DirectX 9 Karte?
Die Karte ist alles andere als langsam, und unterstützt genau wie die Geforce FX hardwaremässig DirectX 9. Billig ist jedoch was anderes....

Sprich, wenn du das momentan schnellste (und teuerste) willst, hol dir eine ATI 9800 pro, oder eine Geforce FX5900 Ultra, wobei ich dann eher zu der ATI raten würde.

Eine günstige und schnelle Alternative wäre die ATI 9700. Ist immernoch verdammt schnell, und gibt es für immer weniger Geld.

bye


----------



## ma-gic (11. Juli 2003)

*thx*

hi, danke für die antwort, gut das ich hier mal nachgefragt habe, sonst hätte ich mich warscheinlich falsch entschieden ...

mfg ma-gic 


p.s. ich freue mich über weitere informationen


----------



## Erpel (12. Juli 2003)

Also nur als Erfahrungsbericht.
Die Hercules Radeon 9700 Pro is Spitze, läuft toll und hat auch noch ein paar Reserven in der Tasche.
Nur die Heutigen Preise treiben mir Verzweifelung ins Gesicht wenn ich überlege was ich am Anfang bezahlt hab. [Wiso habt ihr keinen heulenden Smilie ???]


----------



## ma-gic (12. Juli 2003)

die hab ich mir bereits angesehen, bzw die saphire 9700 pro

ich denke so eine werde ich mir zulegen, kann mir jemand sagen ob ich da mit 350 Watt netzteil durchkomm?


----------



## El_Schubi (12. Juli 2003)

wenn es das 350Watt enermax netzteil ist, kommst du damit auf jedenfall hin.
ich betreibe damit ein dual athlon mp 2000+ system mit 3 festplatten 2 davon mit lüftereinschüben, zusätzliche gehäuselüfter und eine geforce4 titanium.
du solltest also keine schwierigkeiten bekommen.


----------



## Erpel (12. Juli 2003)

Zum Strom:
300Watt noname von Atelco
Epox P4 Mainboard 
P4 2,0 gHz
Besagte Grafikkarte
Samsung 40 gB 7200rpm Festplatte
Brenner
Dvd-Laufwerk
Kein Floppy
Terratec TV-Karte
Ein Gehäuselüfter
Netzwerkkarte

Keine Probleme


----------

